# Disease Factfile



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I found this on Goldfish Paradise.

http://www.goldfishparadise.com/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2040&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

It looks like its got a ton of info and stuff, and even though its all pictures of goldies and refers to goldies, most of it if not all is similar to other fish.


----------

